# 86' Maxima fix-up help



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Alright, so after having the winter off I am getting my Maxima back on the road in the Spring. I just need some suggestions and helpful hints if you all could help??? Thanks!
Here are just some general fix-ups I'll do, and some questions too, any input is welcome:

1) Needs a new exhaust and catalytic converter(wonder if I could just get that removed and not replaced somewhere... hehe)
2) A question: The sunroof, when closing, does not stop running the motor, I just have to take my finger off when it's closed, when before it shut itself off. Can that be an easy fix? If so how?
3) There is a little front end damage from where both of my parents backed into the poor thing, both of them in diffrent cars mind you, and within two weeks of each other.... Parts for the front are hard to come by around here, and my dad fixed it up the best he could. Any advice? It's mostly paint problems, is a spray paint can type car paint best?
4) Need to fix up some rust, but not sure the best way....
5) I have a cd player that needs to be put in it, which is going to be TOUGH, we are thinking center console, mounted vertically, should that be ok? I have a Pioneer. 

Any other tips would be welcomed, I seem to remember a squealing under the hood that we couldn't pin-point too, any ideas??

Thank you so much!
Lindsay


----------

